
Open-source macOS app I built that automatically refreshes your wallpaper - firetoe
Hey guys, I thought I&#x27;d share the open-source app that I&#x27;ve been busy building this week! Wallpaper is a simple macOS app built with AngularJS&#x2F;Electron that sits in your menubar and automatically refreshes your wallpaper with beautiful high-resolution photos from unsplash.com. Enjoy!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;andypotts&#x2F;macos-wallpaper-app
======
DylanFuery
Looks good from my brief overview, my only concern with these types of things
are.

What happens when you are offline, does it resort to the last download? Are
the downloads stored or fetched each time? Currently I store all my wallpapers
in my iCloud Preview folder (helps with syncing multiple Macs and 1,250
wallpapers) and then just manually download daily from whichever sites, I'm
sure I could automate that easil...

However I'd rather grab them myself than a script just for overall security,
just in case, type situation.

Could be helpful if you allowed multiple sites to grab from either have a
built in list or provide your own link. Keep it up.

